# shogun rua



## Odin (Jan 8, 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8818034385197821295&q=pride+fighting

I came across this awsome highlight reel of shogun Rua, wanderlie has stated that he is onlt fighting for one more year.....could a more experience Rua take his Crown after he's gone?....well his got that ''mad dog '' spirit.....


----------

